# True Cost of Genie...seems insane...



## mannye

Hello everyone! Long time DirecTV customer here. I've only just retired my beloved GXCEBOT and still have two more DirecTiVos running in the house. I've recently decided to get HD everywhere now that every TV in the house is an HD capable LED or LCD and I finally feel like I'm missing out.

So I got this flyer from DTV offering me a free Genie. And then I look at the fine print....

Genie - Free (awesome...I'm assuming this is an HR44)

But then...

Remote viewing requires a C31 Client (Genie Mini) I'll need 4 of those

SWiM Network ($25 a month)
Advanced Receiver Service Fee ($25 a month)
Advanced REciever DVR Fee ($10 a month)
Advance REceiver HD Fee ($10 a month)
First Two receivers - $6 a month
Each additional $6 each a month ($12)

So...doing that math...monthly cost for a genie is... 88 dollars a month in fees
Take away the 10 bucks I'm apying now for the "HD fee" it's an additional 78 a month...

REALLY? or am I wrong?


----------



## CCarncross

Your're including several things that are bundled in that $25 fee. Its $25 for the advanced receiver fee(which includes MRV fee, HD Fee, and DVR fee), each receiver beyond the 1st one is an additional $6/month. So its $25+$18+programming package costs+taxes if applicable in your area. I dont believe a Genie can support more than 3 other locations at the same time but someone will come along and correct me if I'm wrong. Meaning 4 clients is not really doable all at one time. A genie doesnt actually cost any more monthly than a regular HD DVR and someone using MRV, its exactly the same cost monthly. If you replaced an HD DVR using MRV, with a Genie, your bill stays exactly the same, but you gain 3 additional tuners. Thats the only difference.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

No such thing as a SWM Network fee.
Advanced Receiver Service fee covers DVR, HD, and whole home, you should not be double billed.
The first receiver is free, every one after that has mirroring.

So it should be the cost of programming, plus $25 ARS, plus 4 clients $24.


----------



## Jacob Braun

And if you already have Tivos you probably already pay the $10 per month DVR fee. The Advanced Receiver Services charge of $25 is only for accounts created after February 2012.

So you'll be paying $10 more a month for HD, $3 more a month for Whole Home, and $6 more for any additional TV fees you may need. The flyer you're looking at sounds like a new customer offer flyer, so call DirecTV and see what they'll let you have.


----------



## mannye

Oh! Allright then! 

So that means it will probably not really change my current bill all that much at all considering I have one HR22 Tivo, one HR22 (or maybe it's a 24 not sure) DTV DVR, the HR 10 upstairs and another HR 10 downstairs... One main receiver and three additional...

Cool... I also have a wired and wireless home network...


----------



## mannye

JBv said:


> And if you already have Tivos you probably already pay the $10 per month DVR fee. The Advanced Receiver Services charge of $25 is only for accounts created after February 2012.
> 
> So you'll be paying $10 more a month for HD, $3 more a month for Whole Home, and $6 more for any additional TV fees you may need. The flyer you're looking at sounds like a new customer offer flyer, so call DirecTV and see what they'll let you have.


I'm not paying the DVR fee because these are all lifetime Tivos with the exception of the new one... also the flyer is not a new customer flyer because looking carefully it says "Confirm your free upgrade now" and the fine print says "for qualified customers only based on tenure, package level, payment history and other factors"


----------



## Jacob Braun

mannye said:


> I'm not paying the DVR fee because these are all lifetime Tivos with the exception of the new one... also the flyer is not a new customer flyer because looking carefully it says "Confirm your free upgrade now" and the fine print says "for qualified customers only based on tenure, package level, payment history and other factors"


Ohhh awesome! So it should only be $13 more or $23 more (I forget how the lifetime TiVos work with DVR fees on the account) plus any additional TV fees over what you have now.


----------



## carl6

mannye said:


> Genie - Free (awesome...I'm assuming this is an HR44) ---- Could be HR34 or HR44, both are Genie's.
> 
> Remote viewing requires a C31 Client (Genie Mini) I'll need 4 of those --- Keep in mind only 3 can be used at any given time.


As to the Lifetime Tivo and DVR fee, not sure how that will play out when you drop the Tivo's. You may end up having to pay the full $25 advanced receiver fee, which includes DVR, Whole Home, and the HD fee.


----------



## mannye

Let's see what happens when I get them on the phone tomorrow.


----------



## kaminar

mannye said:


> Hello everyone! Long time DirecTV customer here. I've only just retired my beloved GXCEBOT and still have two more DirecTiVos running in the house. I've recently decided to get HD everywhere now that every TV in the house is an HD capable LED or LCD and I finally feel like I'm missing out.
> 
> So I got this flyer from DTV offering me a free Genie. And then I look at the fine print....
> 
> Genie - Free (awesome...I'm assuming this is an HR44)
> 
> But then...
> 
> Remote viewing requires a C31 Client (Genie Mini) I'll need 4 of those
> 
> SWiM Network ($25 a month)
> Advanced Receiver Service Fee ($25 a month)
> Advanced REciever DVR Fee ($10 a month)
> Advance REceiver HD Fee ($10 a month)
> First Two receivers - $6 a month
> Each additional $6 each a month ($12)
> 
> So...doing that math...monthly cost for a genie is... 88 dollars a month in fees
> Take away the 10 bucks I'm apying now for the "HD fee" it's an additional 78 a month...
> 
> REALLY? or am I wrong?


As mentioned above, the pricing would be thus (if qualified for new customer offer)

Programming package + monthly charge per TV (not per receiver) + AVS (advanced receiver service) - promo discount - Paperless/ABP(email billing and auto bill pay)

Let's say your account history is excellent (4 or 5 hearts), and you qualify for same promo as new customers..(dream the impossible dream)..remember to add your local/state taxes..

Example (_*1st 12 months of new 24 month agreement*_ -- yes, you can expect that to be a requirement):

*Entertainment* ($54.99/mth) + *5 tvs* ($24/mth) + *AVS* ($25/mth) - *Promo* (-$25/mth instant rebate for 12 months only) - *Paperless/ABP* (-$10/mth for 24 months only)

= $68.99 + tax

**All programming packages include the 1st TV (no $6/mth fee).

For 2nd year (months 13-24): $68.99 + $25 = $93.99 + tax

For comparison, other package pricing included below (you'll notice promo discounts from full retail are not the same):

Add $5/mth for *Choice* package:

1st year (months 1-12): $73.99 (includes $30 instant rebate)
2nd year (months 13-24): $93.99 (includes $10 instant rebate)

Add $10/mth for *Xtra* package:

1st year (months 1-12): $78.99 (includes $31 instant rebate)
2nd year (months 13-24): $99.99 (includes $10 instant rebate)

Add $15/mth for *Ultimate* package:

1st year (months 1-12): $83.99 (includes $33 instant rebate)
2nd year (months 13-24): $106.99 (includes $10 instant rebate)

(*Pricing for *Premier* package not included at this time--it causes headaches when explained)
(**add $3/mth for regional sports fee, if applicable--depends on zip code, and cannot be removed)
(***all pricing above presumes promo discounts--please confirm with customer service agent when upgrading***)

Additionally, you may want to consider replacing one of the Genie Minis (either model #C31 or C41) with a HD receiver or HD-DVR. As you know, they contain built-in tuners, while the Genie Minis do not (Minis are remote/slave units of the Genie). That allows all 5 tvs to watch live or recorded programming simultaneously--since the Genie can only stream to 3 Genie minis at once.

If so, there is a one-time up front charge ($99 for HD receiver or $199 for HD-DVR). Model numbers are never guaranteed, even if promised--just FYI. If you go this route, Whole Home DVR will work for all 5 tvs. The HD receiver will _*not *_be able to pause/rewind live tv like the Genie Minis can (unless you begin recording via Whole Home on the Genie, then press play).

Hope this helps..

Good luck!

-=K=-

PS: the Genie comes in 2 flavors (model HR34 or HR44)..as with other equipment, the model # is not guarantied.
PPS: if retiring the Tivo receivers, note that you will _*not*_ be able to transfer saved programming from their hard drives to the Genie or any other DirecTV DVRs.


----------



## mannye

Dude! Truly appreciate the post! I haven't missed a payment in 12 years so I will assume my account is in good standing. I do have two HD DVRs (the new Tivo which I have had for about two years now (hint) and an HR22) So I could move the Tivo to bedroom #1, the HR 24 to the master (both of which are wired from the "head end" as it were) and then use the Genie Minis for the kids room, the kitchen, and the third bedroom which aren't wired for HD signals from the big dish! 

That would be great if it turns out not to be to much of an increase...


----------



## Laxguy

You might want to consider putting a Genie client (mini) in your MBR. The tiny size and complete silence of the unit are, for me, compelling factors.


----------



## wingrider01

mannye said:


> Dude! Truly appreciate the post! I haven't missed a payment in 12 years so I will assume my account is in good standing. I do have two HD DVRs (the new Tivo which I have had for about two years now (hint) and an HR22) So I could move the Tivo to bedroom #1, the HR 24 to the master (both of which are wired from the "head end" as it were) and then use the Genie Minis for the kids room, the kitchen, and the third bedroom which aren't wired for HD signals from the big dish!
> 
> That would be great if it turns out not to be to much of an increase...


don't see it mentioned in the thread - the TIVO unit will not work on the Whole Home DVR system - you will not be able to view recordings on the Genie, it will have to be replaced with a different unit


----------



## inkahauts

By the way, you don't actually need genie clients to view remotely. Only to have the full access to all genie abilities. You can use regular dtv hd receivers and hd dvrs and they will work fine as well, but the tivos will not.

Sometimes its best to have a nix of equipment depending on your viewing habits.

Sounds like you have 4 total tvs, is that right? And how many will you actually be using at any one time? 

DO you record just about everything you watch and how many things do you record at once usually?


----------



## damondlt

inkahauts said:


> By the way, you don't actually need genie clients to view remotely. Only to have the full access to all genie abilities. You can use regular dtv *hd receivers and hd dvrs *and they will work fine as well,


I prefer it this way. No Clients at my house!


----------



## dpeters11

That's why it's nice to have options, unlike some other providers.


----------



## Laxguy

damondlt said:


> I prefer it this way. No Clients at my house!


A lawyer I know has the same rule.....


----------

